

Ask HN: Best way to create and send snail mail via an API? - shrike

I'm working on a web app that is going to need to create and send mail via the USPS to various businesses and government agencies. I really, really want to outsource this part of the process. Anyone have any vendor ideas or suggestions?
======
oldgregg
<http://postful.com/>

<http://click2mail.com/>

<http://www.viapost.com/>

<http://www.postalmethods.com/>

<http://www.cfhdocmail.com/>

<http://www.l-mail.com/>

<http://www.pc2paper.co.uk/>

------
bprater
You need to clarify what is being mailed. Is it teddy bears or form letters?

Have you considered finding some "mom power" via Craigslist and hiring them
for an hour a day?

------
idophir
PostalMethods have great SOAP XML (and HTTP POST) Web Services which would
make enable you to quickly complete the integration development and focus on
your website.

The development is free including professional support and code samples.

Good luck. PostalMethods (<http://www.postalmethods.com/>)

------
shrike
Looks like Postful is what I am looking for, I still can't find it via Google,
thanks oldgregg!

